# mud cure trumpet



## nx95240 (Jul 20, 2013)

mud cure osage with camel bone m/p..thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nx95240 (Jul 20, 2013)

sorry for the pic first time that I have posted on here just figure out how small you have to be to post.. it will get better I hope


----------



## myingling (Jul 20, 2013)

That's a nice one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

